# MP & charcoal powder



## chlobue (Sep 30, 2008)

Has anyone tried adding charcoal powder to MP suspension?? The reason I ask is that I recently saw Black MP and wonder if they use Charcoal powder or a black oxide???
Would make great Halloween soap!!!

TIA :?:  :?:  :?: 
chl


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 30, 2008)

I have never tried that, but I do use black mica when I want a black M&P soap. You need to start w/ a clear base though. If you start w/ white you will just acheive a grey.


----------

